# new to prepping



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey everyone im fairly new to prepping. Only been doing it for about 6 to 7 months. 
I have been watching youtube videos on prepping. Mainly Southernprepper1, maineprepper, and NeverEnuffAmmo. 

If anyone has any pointers for me. Please feel free to let me know. Thanks


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome:wave:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome from Missouri. Jump in and start reading, lots of good information here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Stockupfood.com

Food Storage Made Easy

Prepared LDS Family

Welcome.


----------



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

camo2460 said:


> Welcome from Missouri. Jump in and start reading, lots of good information here.


Thanks. ill be on here. Already got lots of new ideas.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hello and welcome!

I guess the suggestions you'd like would have to be based on your current situation. 

Someone who's renting in Manhattan faces considerably different circumstances compared to someone who lives on a farm in Ohio. The lifestyle from day to day is really about what you want sustain, or prep for.

If you have 3 kids, your needs are vastly different than someone with no kids, if you have a wife and no kids, but 2 sets of parents/grandparents that are leashed to modern technology (meds, home or doctors office equipment treatments) etc, then your needs are completely different than many others.

What are your concerns? what do you have to do to make sure that you're not relying on outside assistance that you can't guarantee will be available? now prioritize those against what is most likely to affect you. 

Do you have enough heat? do you need more firewood, or a bigger better LPG tank?
Do you have water? is it a well? do you have it tested? can you purify water?
Do you have food? is it a garden? do you grow enough to share with the gophers and rabbits or is it something you're going to do if SHTF?

Thats just a sliver of the aspects to being a "prepper" 

So... I personally look at what are my biggest vulnerabilities? If something drastic happened tonight, what is it that I rely on and need, and how would that be affected? Then I go solve that problem, and I look for the next one. 

Maybe I added a few 55 gal bbls for water capture and use them for self sustaining my garden... maybe I start storing some gasoline for generators and the truck, and I cycle that gas into the truck on a weekly basis so it's always fresh, maybe I rotate stored drinking water every 6 months, maybe I do things like take one of my favorite snacks, dehydrated cinnamon sugar banana chips and then I dehydrate the banana peels an I use that as garden fertilizer, or maybe I raise meat rabbits, and I use the rabbit droppings as fertilizer, or maybe... hundreds of things.

so what are your biggest concerns about what directly can impact you and your loved ones? And what can you do to avoid or mitigate that kind of thing affecting you? And then solve it, and move to the next one


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome from the Buckeye State. If you got questions about something in particular go ahead an ask em. Jump right in.


----------



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

Dakine said:


> hello and welcome!
> 
> I guess the suggestions you'd like would have to be based on your current situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I actually have a fairly nice size garden when it is nice weather. I could use some more fruit trees though. Ive already canned multiple cases of peaches and other things. 
I have set up a rain catchment system. And put back a few months worth of mountain house freeze dried food. 
Right at the moment im working on my bug out vehicle and my security and communication system if the sh*t ever did hit the fan. 
I still got lots to learn. Tis the reason why im on here. Thank you again for the tips. Really appreciate it


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like your doing pretty well.


----------



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

biobacon said:


> Sounds like your doing pretty well.


Thanks. Yeah i do what i can, when i can or when i got the money.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty much the same for me and most of us here.

Look up these authors, they are on the forum and write great books
http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Gregersen/e/B00884S05M/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_3?qid=1389945645&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_ath...s&text=Steven+D.+Gregerson&sort=relevancerank


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Self sufficiency in as many ways as feasible for your situation is what I would consider my number one goal!

Welcome and I love your avatar, being married to a BAMA fan is tough but I still love my wife! LOL


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Serach web for "LDS starter kit"

http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...15839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1__195787

You get 28 lbs for $31...with FREE shipping!! 
This is a great way to get off to a good start with food preps!!



> Starter Kit
> The starter kit contains recipes, instructional pamphlets, visual aids for teaching family home storage principles, and one can each of flour, red wheat, white wheat, rice, pinto beans, and oats. A case contains 28 lbs. of product. Food items cannot be shipped to addresses outside the United States.
> $31.00 USD


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Serach web for "LDS starter kit"
> 
> http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...15839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1__195787
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

And the cans will about last forever if kept dry so they don't rust.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/levels-preparedness-11610/

A couple years ago I copied the levels of preparedness from the LDS preparedness manual. I have been prepping for about 5 1/2 years now, and these guidelines have helped me to realize the areas that I am not well prepared in. We all have areas that are easier for us than others. Some people are all about guns, ammo, and protection. Others are more about food storage and preparedness. This forum helps us to learn from each other.



> 5 Levels of Preparedness
> 
> Level 0 Every Emergency is a Disaster
> Less than 2 weeks of food in the home
> ...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome, Main thing is do not let yourself overdose and get burned out. Initially folks try to do everything right now. You will burn out cash wise, mentally and physically. take prepping in bites. get ready for a week or a month and then move on. Most of all get a plan. Find someone that has your same value system to guide you through the process. 
Do not try and join a group until you have some experience under your belt. Stay low profile. Watch out for one thing on the TUBE and that is there can be a lot of share ignorance as well as insight. GB


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Welcome, Main thing is do not let yourself overdose and get burned out. Initially folks try to do everything right now. You will burn out cash wise, mentally and physically. take prepping in bites. get ready for a week or a month and then move on. Most of all get a plan. Find someone that has your same value system to guide you through the process.
> Do not try and join a group until you have some experience under your belt. Stay low profile. Watch out for one thing on the TUBE and that is there can be a lot of share ignorance as well as insight. GB


Yes, this is a good suggestion. Look at what you want, look at your budget, and make some goals for yourself.

When I first started prepping, it was 2008 and all the stuff related to the government bail-out was going on. I set goals for myself. I have just kept plodding along, setting monthly goals related to my budget, inventory and gaps.

Different people prepare in different ways. Some people will only have MREs and heat and serve food. It is who they are.

Others, like me, stock food that is long term. I began with buying 25 pound bags of rice and beans and wheat. After a couple months, I found the LDS Storage Center. My goals changed. After building up some basics, I kept trying to round it out so that I wasn't going to just be eating rice and beans and bread. I have added oatmeal, powdered milk, pasta and sauce, soups, jams, sugar and honey, teas, coffee, powdered drinks like lemonades, meats, peanut butter and many more.

I am not someone who really likes to shop, so I have had to work on finding things. Other than food, I have had to work on equipment and craigslist has served me very well.

Keep studying, planning, goal setting, reading, and asking for help. The organization of your preps could almost be a full time job. Space also fills up faster than you thought.

Water, the most important prep is also the constant to keep acquiring.

There is a prepper whose name I do not remember who has this saying, "Two is one and one is none." Think of cooking. If you have one stove and it breaks, then you don't have any, no matter how much fuel you have. If you have a camping stove and a propane stove, you can use one or both. I try to have a variety of ways of cooking without power. Options include a gas grill, propane stove, butane stove, campfire, rocket stove, fireplace, solar oven, coleman oven, wood-burning oven in the backyard.

Also, having tools and utensils that do not require power can help in grid down situations. Many of these can be found in antique form.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

:welcome:Such good info...

Water, water, water!!! That's always a problem and you can't have enough of it. Not only do you need to store it, but you have to be aware of what's available around you that might be utilized if necessary (with appropriate preparations, of course).

I agree about finding tools that work off-grid, too. Crank flashlights, propane stoves, wood fireplaces, hand tools, etc. But also think about kitchen items, too. I have an old-school coffee pot that can sit on a wood fire and, while I'm not a fan, I can drink 'camp coffee' (just a handful of grounds thrown into boiling water) too. A hand operated can opener. A cast-iron Dutch oven is a need-to-have, too. Not real portable because of the weight, but I wouldn't give mine up -- I LOVE my cast-iron. I have a hand-pump for vacuum sealing my canning jars, too -- of course, I prefer to use the Seal-a-Meal plugged into the wall, but if it comes down to it, I can always re-seal my jars with the hand pump!

Rotate your food stores -- eat what you store and store what you eat! Especially the freeze-dried stuff. It'd be a bummer if it came down to it and you hated the way the stuff tastes, or worse you or a family member is allergic to something in those buckets!

Finally -- read ALL the forums here, even if you don't think you're interested in the subject matter. Lots of knowledgeable folks here and some small insight they share may save your life some day down the road.



weedygarden said:


> Yes, this is a good suggestion. Look at what you want, look at your budget, and make some goals for yourself....
> 
> ...Different people prepare in different ways. Some people will only have MREs and heat and serve food. It is who they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all im new here greetings for IRELAND 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gargar said:


> Hi all im new here greetings for IRELAND


Heck yeah!! The first one I have heard of on here yet!

Mora na maidine dhuit!


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

gargar said:


> Hi all im new here greetings for IRELAND
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


:welcome:

Great to have you, gargar. I'll be interested in hearing about prepping in Ireland!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gargar said:


> Hi all im new here greetings for IRELAND
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


Are you a red head...?!

:factor10:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm, you just had to go there!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Grimm, you just had to go there!


Of course. Why wouldn't I...?!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Of course. Why wouldn't I...?!


You don't know if gargar is a man or a woman... wait, I don't know you well enough to know if that matters


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You don't know if gargar is a man or a woman... wait, I don't know you well enough to know if that matters


Should it matter?


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope are you ?

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Grimm are you a blonde haired surfer dude that wears flip flops ? 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Look grimm i came on hear to learn more about prepping . I did not come here for a slagging match if thats what you want well thats fine with me but the ball is in your court now . 

TAL

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gargar said:


> Grimm are you a blonde haired surfer dude that wears flip flops ?
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


Nope. I'm an Arab with dark brown hair streaked with gray and brown eyes. And I live in the mountains, not the beach. 

And if you haven't guessed I have a "thing" for redheads. Especially ones with very fair skin and freckles.


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you yeah ? Well then go look for one some where else this is not a dating site . 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gargar said:


> Do you yeah ? Well then go look for one some where else this is not a dating site .
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


Geez. Can't handle a little joke?!

To be honest I was poking fun at you for humor's sake. You'll notice that there is a relationship section on this forum as well as a bunch of joke/humor threads. Also, having a like minded partner to share your prepping with is important. Judging from your response you are more than likely a teen or a very bitter single lady. But I could be wrong and you may very well offer something of value to our little forum here.

BTW I'm married to a blonde and have a very beautiful little girl.


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

I know what sections is on this forum . As i had a look at them ,You as a poster on here should know not to troll on here like every other forum . This section is based at new posters like myself not for jokes or for a chat . And i am not a teen nor am i a lady and i dont realy care who you are with . I came here to learn about prepping not your whole life story 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Redneckified said:


> Hey everyone im fairly new to prepping. Only been doing it for about 6 to 7 months.
> I have been watching youtube videos on prepping. Mainly Southernprepper1, maineprepper, and NeverEnuffAmmo.
> 
> If anyone has any pointers for me. Please feel free to let me know. Thanks


Ok, here's the OP. Any suggestions for Redneckified go on this thread.

gargar, a sincere welcome to the forum. Perhaps a little intro in the Introduction thread will help us get to know you. Hope you ask questions and share your knowledge and experiences with us.

Grimm, shine your ray of Cali sunshine throughout the forum, but maybe gargar needs a little more ice breaking to get your humor, eh?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Ok, here's the OP. Any suggestions for Redneckified go on this thread.
> 
> gargar, a sincere welcome to the forum. Perhaps a little intro in the Introduction thread will help us get to know you. Hope you ask questions and share your knowledge and experiences with us.
> 
> Grimm, shine your ray of Cali sunshine throughout the forum, but maybe gargar needs a little more ice breaking to get your humor, eh?


Yes, ma'am.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Gargar, we are just trying to welcome you with a little humor.....

...now pour yourself a glass of Jameson Rarest Vintage Reserve (oh GOD I wish I wish I wish I wish...)









....and start reading!

We are all ready to answer your questions!!

do dheagh shlàinte!!

.
.
.
.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn. I saw the welcome thread first and thought that I was the first to start tossing around Gaelic. Ah, well.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gargar said:


> I know what sections is on this forum . As i had a look at them ,You as a poster on here should know not to troll on here like every other forum . This section is based at new posters like myself not for jokes or for a chat . And i am not a teen nor am i a lady and i dont realy care who you are with . I came here to learn about prepping not your whole life story
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


Gargar, welcome!

I hope you can get past this and get to know all of us who are regulars. You sound like a serious person.

The people on here are just like the people you meet day to day. We have conservatives, liberals, men, women, well-educated, and some who never finished h.s. We have hard working people, we have quiet, humble people, and then we have know-it-alls. We have people who generously share their knowledge and ideas, and then there are people who are just here to take. We have kind people and then we get real jerks. People who are constantly insulting do not last. They either get booted off or leave of their own choosing after being challenged by the rest of us. There are people who just do not fit, here, or anywhere.

You will find yourself irritated by certain people, or sometimes by topics or even a post by someone. Like the rest of life, you will get to know people on here and will not open any topic started by them.

But like the rest of us, you are here to learn, to be better prepared and to discuss ideas with mostly like minded people. Please share and ask questions. We all need each other and other's ideas.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

gargar said:


> I know what sections is on this forum . As i had a look at them ,You as a poster on here should know not to troll on here like every other forum . This section is based at new posters like myself not for jokes or for a chat . And i am not a teen nor am i a lady and i dont realy care who you are with . I came here to learn about prepping not your whole life story
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


In defense of Grimm she is a serious consistent member of our community. I'll vouch that her intent was not to offend you. I believe you are here to learn. There is so much information here that I don't waste my time on other forums. Again welcome! Here you are in good company. We are thick skinned people who are to an extent happy go lucky types. For many of us this forum is a refuge where we can comune with like minded people and we are all better for it.


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks weedygarden 
I just got angry at grimms stero typing . Yes im Irish and proud of it . But i didnt join here to disscuss where im from as regrards to the red hair and pale skin . I dont have neither . I came here to learn more about prepping but thinking of leaving the forum if i am going to be the center of attention because im Irish 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Gargar, you are most welcome. I understand how this was offensive to you. 

I for one find Grimm to be one of my favorites on here. She does seem to be a flirt, and like the popular girls in h.s., guys tend to be attracted to her and to interact with her. Maybe it all caught you off guard. 

I know that I have irritated people on here and they have told me. I know that people have irritated me and I have told them. 

As a teacher, I have been flooded with liberal ideas for decades and I have seen the folly of much of that thinking come to pass. For me, it is good to find a place where many people can be logical and chew the fat over common concerns when often in life there are not places to do that.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Well pick on me instead then. I'm Irish, Scottish, French, German and probably a few other breeds. If I was a dog I'd be considered a mutt. In fact my wife bought me a T shirt for Christmas that reads 'FREE TO A GOOD HOME"

You do need a sense of humor in here. Stress sometimes brings out the dark side of humor.


----------



## gargar (Jan 18, 2014)

I can understand that she might be popular and a flirt but thats not what i joined here for . I joined to learn about prepping , not to be on a dating site . All them flirts should get a new hobby being honest 

Sent from my ST21i using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Redneckified said:


> Hey everyone im fairly new to prepping. Only been doing it for about 6 to 7 months.
> I have been watching youtube videos on prepping. Mainly Southernprepper1, maineprepper, and NeverEnuffAmmo.
> 
> If anyone has any pointers for me. Please feel free to let me know. Thanks


Last time I'm gonna play the good guy on this thread and bring it back to the OP.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gargar said:


> I joined to learn about prepping , not to be on a dating site.


OK, that is great! We are glad to have you here!

And yes, all walks of life are on here, and we do tend to joke around a wee bit.


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi! I'm pretty sure you already know a lot about prepping considering you're already doing it for 7 months and have been following reliable youtube sources. I basically focus on the four important things that I need to survive and that is water, food, shelter and hygiene. But I also make sure to have all of the necessary things prepared so I can survive in a disaster for as long as I can. Here's a list of my top 10 necessities:

1. Water
2. Food
3. First Aid Kit with Instructions
4. Flash Lights
5. Radio
6. Medications
7. Cash and Important Documentation
8. Clothing and Sturdy Footwear
9. Tools
10.Sanitation and Hygiene Supply

Please share what you have learned as well, I could really use the information to beef up my survival gear, thanks!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Redneckified said:


> Hey everyone im fairly new to prepping. Only been doing it for about 6 to 7 months.
> I have been watching youtube videos on prepping. Mainly Southernprepper1, maineprepper, and NeverEnuffAmmo.
> 
> If anyone has any pointers for me. Please feel free to let me know. Thanks


*
Welcome Redneckified, from Georgia...love your Avatar!*


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Grimm, my husband is Scot-Irish trust me, they can't take a joke and serious down to their shoes. Women, not so much. (sorry Grimm, hubby has black hair)
*

I can understand that she might be popular and a flirt but thats not what i joined here for . I joined to learn about prepping , not to be on a dating site . All them flirts should get a new hobby being honest 
*
Oooo, you just keep getting better and better. Honest? Well honestly, you just high jacked someone's thread. Stop by the Introduction and introduce yourself so we can decide if you are a troll or from Washington. The more we know about you, the more we can help you with your preps. Do you need to go all the way back to making soap from scratch and living off the land or just want to store food?

Gargar, we know Grimm, that was just her way to break the ice, maybe not YOUR way but her's. Now, start over and let's all be friends.

And, WELCOME from Atlanta, Georgia.
*


----------

